# Frage zum russischen Key



## Sharpz (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich den russischen Key aktiviere, kann ich dann einfach den deutschen Installer herunterladen, das Spiel auf deutsch spielen und ohne Probleme auf allen Servern spielen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juni 2012)

ja


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (10. Juni 2012)

Mich würde mal Interessieren, wo man die Russischen Keys kaufen kann.


----------



## Sharpz (10. Juni 2012)

Bei eBay.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

sind solche keys nicht meist gefährlich weil mit den geld gewaschen wird von gestohlenen kreditkarten ?


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn er 2 Wochen später hier wutentbrannt einen neuen Thread aufmacht wissen wir es


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sind solche keys nicht meist gefährlich weil mit den geld gewaschen wird von gestohlenen kreditkarten ?



Bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sind solche keys nicht meist gefährlich weil mit den geld gewaschen wird von gestohlenen kreditkarten ?



Ne eigentlich wurden sie mit den Drogengeld gekauft welches die mexikanische Mafia in den Straßen von Los Angeles gemacht hat, dabei wurden aber die Triaden mit eingespannt weil sie Verbindungen zu den Drogenkartellen in Russland hatten. Selbige schicken die 40% von dem Drogengeld der Mexikaner an ein Nummernkonto in der Schweiz und von diesem werden dann die Keys gekauft.


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (11. Juni 2012)

*
Diablo 3: Russische Version nicht mehr in Deutsch nutzbar
**Bislang war die russische Version von Diablo 3 auch problemlos auf Deutsch oder andere Sprachen umstellbar. Seit einigen Tagen erhalten Spieler jedoch beim Versuch, die russische Version auf Deutsch zu spielen, eine Fehlermeldung. **
**Quelle: PC Games
*


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

Soviel zum Thema Freie Marktwirtschaft


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ne eigentlich wurden sie mit den Drogengeld gekauft welches die mexikanische Mafia in den Straßen von Los Angeles gemacht hat, dabei wurden aber die Triaden mit eingespannt weil sie Verbindungen zu den Drogenkartellen in Russland hatten. Selbige schicken die 40% von dem Drogengeld der Mexikaner an ein Nummernkonto in der Schweiz und von diesem werden dann die Keys gekauft.



Das ist für Betroffene weniger witzig, als es einige wissen, glauben oder wahrhaben möchten. Das bezieht sich vielleicht nicht auf alle Angebote und "offizielle" Keyshops, aber es gab und gibt relativ viele Angebote, deren "Warenbestand" über nicht legitim erworbene Kreditkarte, T-Online-Konten, PayPal u.ä. beschafft wird. Ergebnis: Betroffene Konteninhaber wurden bestohlen, gekaufter Account läuft Gefahr gesperrt zu werden, wenn die Zuordung erfolgt.
Also bitte nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen oder Verharmlosen nur weil Kenntnisse fehlen. Und nein, das ist kein Hörensagen - 6 Jahre Userkontakt rund um MMORPGs.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juni 2012)

BAM von ZAM!!!


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist für Betroffene weniger witzig, als es einige wissen, glauben oder wahrhaben möchten. Das bezieht sich vielleicht nicht auf alle Angebote und "offizielle" Keyshops, aber es gab und gibt relativ viele Angebote, deren "Warenbestand" über nicht legitim erworbene Kreditkarte, T-Online-Konten, PayPal u.ä. beschafft wird. Ergebnis: Betroffene Konteninhaber wurden bestohlen, gekaufter Account läuft Gefahr gesperrt zu werden, wenn die Zuordung erfolgt.
> Also bitte nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen oder Verharmlosen nur weil Kenntnisse fehlen. Und nein, das ist kein Hörensagen - 6 Jahre Userkontakt rund um MMORPGs.



Das es illegal erworbene Key's gibt ist sicher kein Spaß nur ist es einfach lächerlich was hier abgezogen wird. Ich habe mir als kleines Beispiel mal Dragon Age Origins von einem Kollegen aus Indien mitbringen lassen, ganz legal aus einem dortigen Elektronikmarkt, nach einem halben Jahr wurde mein Account bei EA samt dem Spiel gebannt mit der Begründung das ich nur Ware aus Deutschland benutzen darf.

Mit Diablo 3 ist dies nun genau das gleich, den Leuten wird grundlegend verwehrt sich zu entscheiden wo sie ihre Spiele beziehen da Ihnen nur die Wahl bleibt in Deutschland zu kaufen weil man Angst haben muss wenn man etwas offiziell aus einem anderen Land erwirbt Probleme zu bekommen


----------

